

Rate my Startup: Scoodio (Mobile Anti-Cheat System) - scoodio
http://scoodio.com/

======
cartab
Interesting idea. I would like to hear some opinions about this.

------
arocha55
great idea! this would work best with games like Ruzzle and Words With
Friends, full of cheaters!

